# dose anyone know where i can get some sheep in georgia?



## bnbfarm (Dec 22, 2011)

I rasie Boer goats and have been wanting to get into rasing sheep but i dont know where to find any in georgia dose anyone know where at in georgia i would be able to find some sheep to buy ? thanks !


----------



## carolinagirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Check Craigslist.  Also if there is a specific breed you are looking for, google and find that breed's official web site.  Most of those web sites have a breeders list.  Spring time is a more common time to get lambs, but you may need to reserve lambs in advance.  Last year I wanted registered Katahdin lambs but by the time I located a breeder close by, all of the lambs were already reserved.


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you looking for ewes or rams and are you wanting commercial or purebreds? Are you wanting hair sheep? I have some commercial hair shep ewes and some lambs i will be selling in the spring and summer. I also have a purebred registered Katahdin ram for sale for 300$.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are looking for a specific breed and could find it out in MO (or in between here and there), I'd be willing to transport for you. Seems we will be making a trip for rabbits and sheep this spring. I know of a breeder of Gulf Coast Native sheep in N AL.

P.S. We are in West Cobb GA now, not AL.


----------

